# Other Animals > Other Pets >  New Crested Geckos

## ericbrookey

Got these two a week ago cause the wife is interested in caring for them. First reptiles so I've done my research in order to help her. The smaller one seems a little underweight so keeping an eye on but the other appears to be filling out.

Just a couple pics for now but will take some more tomorrow when they aren't as shy. Still acclimating so we are trying hard to leave them be which is hard cause they so damn cute!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## LauraS

So cute! I love crested geckos.  Enjoy them.  I have nine.  :Smile: 

Just a word of warning if you don't know yet... Sometimes the bigger ones will pick on the smaller ones when housed together.  Are they both girls?  It's hard to tell in the pictures.  If not, be careful.  Boys tend to fight and mixed sexes will give you eggs before the girl is big enough to pass eggs safely.

----------


## ColleenT

i used to breed them. Such great geckos. Good luck with yours!

----------


## ericbrookey

> So cute! I love crested geckos.  Enjoy them.  I have nine. 
> 
> Just a word of warning if you don't know yet... Sometimes the bigger ones will pick on the smaller ones when housed together.  Are they both girls?  It's hard to tell in the pictures.  If not, be careful.  Boys tend to fight and mixed sexes will give you eggs before the girl is big enough to pass eggs safely.


They are in separate tanks, both have the same background. One tank is brand new and the other I got on Craigslist and it just happened to be the same one just a little older. Don't know the sex yet, they are only about 6-8 months old. If one is a female we may try and breed but that's a ways off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## LauraS

> They are in separate tanks, both have the same background. One tank is brand new and the other I got on Craigslist and it just happened to be the same one just a little older. Don't know the sex yet, they are only about 6-8 months old. If one is a female we may try and breed but that's a ways off.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Good! Sorry, I didn't want to come off like a snob.  I just wanted to make sure you knew about the risks of cohabitation since you were new to them (and I thought it was the same enclosure).   :Smile: 

They are fun creatures.  Easy to breed too when it comes time for that.  You got some pretty ones!

----------


## ericbrookey

No problem Laura! I welcome advice from veteran owners. I did originally have them in the same cage for a few days but that was only temporary. When I noticed the obvious size difference I realized separate would be better for them. Waiting on a digital scale from Amazon so I can start documenting weight gain/loss.

I'm a little worried about the smaller one but will give her/him some time to get used to the change. I think she is eating but can't find poops so I dunno. They are both active at night which is a good sign.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## ericbrookey

> i used to breed them. Such great geckos. Good luck with yours!


Thanks! So far they are a little shy but expected that. They are the cutest when they lick their own eyeballs. [emoji2] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## ericbrookey

> They are fun creatures.  Easy to breed too when it comes time for that.  You got some pretty ones!


Finally able to snap some of them out and about...at least one of them. This one we named Arrow cause wife loves the show. 







Harmony is the smaller one. She just shed for the first time since we had her like 10 minutes ago. You can barely see her watching me from her hide.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, ColleenT

----------


## LauraS

So precious. Have they finger painted the food on the glass yet?  :Wink:

----------


## ericbrookey

> So precious. Have they finger painted the food on the glass yet?


Yes, a little. They are too cute to be mad at lol .. maybe they will paint us a picture.

If i may ask, what do you recommend as the best method to weigh them? I just got my scale.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## LauraS

> Yes, a little. They are too cute to be mad at lol .. maybe they will paint us a picture.
> 
> If i may ask, what do you recommend as the best method to weigh them? I just got my scale.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I have a food scale that I use to weigh them in grams.  I just put a container or something for them to clime on on the scale and then set it to zero before putting my gecko on it. I know they don't always want to stand still.  :Wink:  Good luck!

----------


## ericbrookey

> I have a food scale that I use to weigh them in grams.  I just put a container or something for them to clime on on the scale and then set it to zero before putting my gecko on it. I know they don't always want to stand still.  Good luck!


Thanks Laura. Pretty much what I had in mind. It's a digital food scale with a pretty flat area. Will do it with some safety guards in place in case they are jumpers. I'm a little concerned on the amount they are eating but the crickets seem to be disappearing. The GCD isn't disappearing as much as I thought it would.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## LauraS

> Thanks Laura. Pretty much what I had in mind. It's a digital food scale with a pretty flat area. Will do it with some safety guards in place in case they are jumpers. I'm a little concerned on the amount they are eating but the crickets seem to be disappearing. The GCD isn't disappearing as much as I thought it would.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


You wanna keep crickets as more of a treat food.  What kind of CGD are you feeding?  Some geckos are picky on flavor/texture.  By far the flavor my geckos like the best is the Pangea Watermelon.  I haven't ever had need to try this but I have heard it suggested to put a drop or two of pure honey in the food to entice them to eat.  Worth a shot I guess.  I've also heard it suggested to gut load the crickets with the CGD to make sure the geckos are getting the proper nutrients (if they won't eat the paste.)  They don't really eat all that much though.  As long as they're eating/pooping I'd say you're ok.  :Smile: 

I hope that helps!

----------


## ericbrookey

Thanks for the info. I've only fed crickets twice in the couple weeks we've had them. Trying to get them on the paste for sure. I'm using the Repashy MRP classic, maybe I will mix it up with the Pangea and try the honey if that doesn't work. Thing is, I've only seen a couple poops so far but there are no more crickets of the 10 I've put in each cage over the course of 2 weeks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## acpart

There are weeks when my crestie and garg's CGD looks untouched (I have 2 cresties and 4 gargs plus a garg hatchling).  Just keep offering and try not to worry about it.  All my geckos are big and healthy.  I feed CGD Mon, wed, Fri and crickets Sun and Tues.

Aliza

----------


## ericbrookey

> There are weeks when my crestie and garg's CGD looks untouched (I have 2 cresties and 4 gargs plus a garg hatchling).  Just keep offering and try not to worry about it.  All my geckos are big and healthy.  I feed CGD Mon, wed, Fri and crickets Sun and Tues.
> 
> Aliza


One of my friends said the small one may be suffering from MBD because her tail goes straight at a right angle when she is hanging upside down meaning she has lost control of it or is starting to. I did get her to eat some CGD off my finger tonight. She took a nip at my finger so she must be hungry. Could she be having a hard time finding it? Put more bowls out?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## acpart

She should be able to smell it, but it doesn't hurt to give her a few more choices.  Some cresties get "flop tail"which sounds like what you're describing. Google it for more info.  I'm not sure if it's entirely due to MBD or not.

Aliza

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## ericbrookey

Evidently she loves peaches. Was able to spoon feed her a bit and she chomped down. I've never seen either of them in the CGD. Trying a couple different flavors and mixing real fruit in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## ericbrookey

Finally letting us handle a bit. Spoon feed is being accepted. Not sure if she ate some dubias we put in but at least they aren't as noisy as crickets. These guys are in our bedroom.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## ericbrookey

Quick update. Both seem to be doing well and gaining a bit of weight. I still have yet to see them eat CGD on their own but one will chow down if I offer on a spoon like she is really hungry. The other will eat off the spoon if offered and in the mood but won't dig in like the other. They are pooping so they must be eating. They will hunt crickets at night and are letting us handle them more and more. I added some vines a week ago and they love to hang and climb on them and cling to the underside of the fake pothos for shade during the day.

We finally named them, too. Harmony for the slightly bigger one and Flash for the "little guy", have no idea on sex yet.

We are really enjoying watching them get more comfortable with us and showing their personalities. Here are some pics of their setups. Will try and get a couple of them tomorrow.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## acpart

Glad things are working out.  I definitely see a big difference in these guys as they mature.  I got one during the summer at 10 grams and it was very wiggly and skittish.  Now it's over 20 grams and will sit on my hand calmly and look around.  I'm getting another tomorrow.  A WHITE one!

Aliza

----------

